# If you could only keep one sort of exotic...



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

which would it be?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it would be a snake but im not entirely sure which it would take some thought


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a pair of boelens or pure diamonds.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

something that breeeds with its self


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Sorry took me a while to sort the poll out


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I hate to be an assh*le but thats not how you spell amphibian and you forgot primates:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm yeah i didnt realise you meant other types. I put reptile but its a pretty big category. On second thoughts id have a tiger or monkey. 
Cheers


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know, I could never choose! Would I have to sell the other species I own? 

I vote reptile anyway. Seems quite broad...


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

African land snails... whooo!

Seriously, snakes. Boelens would be lovely. Womas or biscmarcks are more in my price range


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i wouldnt care about cost if its 1 snake and thats it for the rest of my life


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I hate to be an assh*le but thats not how you spell amphibian and you forgot primates:Na_Na_Na_Na:


primates would come under mammals.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

one word...


Pythons.



Mason


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I hate to be an assh*le but thats not how you spell amphibian and you forgot primates:Na_Na_Na_Na:


OK Amphibian may be spelt wrong but primates come under mammals. And yes it may be a bit vague but I wasn't going to sit there and write out the whole Linnean taxonomic list of scientific names. If I had you could bet your bottom dollar that some one would have said...."Yes but that's wrong, it should be sorted by clades.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

id have geckos...all the way!! dont make me choose a particular one lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

giant aldebrans tortoise


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Tegus for me, although monkey tails are a close second.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I put reptiles, but it was a very close call between them and T's/scorps.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Corn snakes.. not really a hard decision for me


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> OK Amphibian may be spelt wrong but primates come under mammals. And yes it may be a bit vague but I wasn't going to sit there and write out the whole Linnean taxonomic list of scientific names. If I had you could bet your bottom dollar that some one would have said...."Yes but that's wrong, it should be sorted by clades.


sorry, I was only messing:smile: also IMO primates deserve their own catagory because they are so different to other mammals, dont bite my head off please:no1:


----------



## SinisterWeasel (Jul 1, 2007)

Honey badger, i just find them impressive in every way...second choice would be a bear. If i have to be realistic though...a changeable hawkeagle or african black sparrowhawk


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

geckos and pythons.... pythons and geckos...id have to say bye to the....... pythons ..your cruel making me choose... now how can i look my pythons in they eyes without feelin guilty :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> sorry, I was only messing:smile: also IMO primates deserve their own catagory because they are so different to other mammals, dont bite my head off please:no1:


I wouldn't dream of it. I may place some more polls when this one has run for a while on the different orders within classes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I wouldn't dream of it. I may place some more polls when this one has run for a while on the different orders within classes.


cool:smile:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

id keep gizmo the mogwai..he is ace


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

rankindude2 said:


> id keep gizmo the mogwai..he is ace


Oooh yeah!!

I want him.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Desert horned viper (Cerastes cerastes)

I've wanted one forever!










(net pic)



What about you Ray? Time to answer your own question!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i would keep reptiles.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Desert horned viper (Cerastes cerastes)
> 
> I've wanted one forever!
> 
> ...


I saw one the other day actually, they are really small


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Pythons, royals to be exact but i guess that doesnt take much working out really...:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I saw one the other day actually, they are really small


 Yeah I know people who keep them and have seen them close up and thought "ooooooooo:mf_dribble:".

Just wanted one ever since. I would get one if I could afford license/insurance etc which I currently can't. One day though!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Reptiles all the way!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

eeek only one erm, reptiles...no.... mamals...no reptiles i cant decide ok....... reptiles i think :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

reptile...and it would be a king cobra


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm ... you're posting this poll on _reptile_ forums UK. Think the poll speaks for itself :lol2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Royals


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

charliet said:


> Hmmm ... you're posting this poll on _reptile_ forums UK. Think the poll speaks for itself :lol2:


not really i love my reps but i love my mamals so it woud be a close call :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

charliet said:


> Hmmm ... you're posting this poll on _reptile_ forums UK. Think the poll speaks for itself :lol2:


thats what i thought lol.

i`d love a monkey or a lion...but would never have the heart to keep them


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> a pair of boelens or pure diamonds.


Ditto Habu 

good choice dude 

Steve


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

A monkey like the one Ross has in Friends! (I forget the species name)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

fundo said:


> A monkey like the one Ross has in Friends! (I forget the species name)


Capuchin I think. If the newly proposed DWAA laws come into play as they stand then there's gonna be a whole load of unlicensed monkey-keepers/sellers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

$450!!!:lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, what snake is that, and it looks like it has expensive tastes :lol:

I said reptiles as it is a very boriad category, but would hate not being able to look after fish aswell, lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DaveM said:


> wow, what snake is that, and it looks like it has expensive tastes :lol:
> 
> I said reptiles as it is a very boriad category, but would hate not being able to look after fish aswell, lol


ophidiophagus hannah!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm, I may have a look see at the prices, lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nice thing about living here is availibility, prices, no permit or insurance. ahhh, a herper's delight. need a taipan!! or mamba? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

hahahaha, I would lovce a taipan or mamba, I also like the red spitting cobras and eastern diamond backs :lol:


----------

